# Mineral Oil Cooling?



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Just wondering if mineral oil cooling is the best option for the price to cool down your system and is it a mess to clean up?


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mineral oil cooling is mainly for the looks. It is way too expensive to do if you want to get the best temperature with it. With a passive mineral oil cooler, the temperature would be worse than air cooling because the heat will stay in the oil. You will need a big pump and radiator in order to cool the oil.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well there is always this way:
YouTube - Vegetable Oil PC


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

it looks pretty cool and nice vid


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

pointless and just for show. If your gonna be serious about cooling and want to spend lots of money then hydrogen cooling is what you want.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

lol, STOP HATIN ON MY POSTS!!!!!! jk


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only problem I can see (apart from the costs) of veggie-oil cooling is, will it affect the taste of the chips (fries) afterwards?











:grin:


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Good point


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

LMAO!! I love the taste of deep fried Motherboard in the morning...


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Haha woooow....is that even possible? I mean putting oil on the motherboard and all electircal components without it being destroyed in an instant?!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it can be done as shown in the video.

I know someone who has used refined frying oil (obviously cooled down) to cool his pc but it can only be done for short periods otherwise with the pc on it will get hot and start to fry.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, how to do upgrade that thing. Must be a big pain


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont think you can.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

i guess its just a one time deal then get another computer


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol, I had an idea to just get a fishtank and cut out the motherboard tray out of my existing PC. I could do a few modifications and have all the cables and ports facing up and away from the mineral oil. I would just drop the Power supply in there loose, and perhaps mount the HDD tray out of my PC on top. Whenever you wanted to change something, just slide the whole MoBo tray out of the tank, replace/fix and slide back in!
Solid State Drives are nice, because they can be submerged. And with things like the internet and Steam, CD drives are becoming obsolete. 

I'd use mineral oil, a industrial HVAC pump (my dad's work) and a radiator out of a busted up quad perhaps. Build a bracket on top of the radiator to mount 4-6 120 mm fans, and i'd be set!

Of course, LEDs are then a MUST! Along with some rocks on the bottom and a fish tank decoration that makes bubbles.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Why not a double-skinned tank with water in the outside section - Then you could have the fish swimming around :grin:


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Some great ideas!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Why not a double-skinned tank with water in the outside section - Then you could have the fish swimming around :grin:


Oh that is EFFING BRILLIANT! Double skinned, some nice blue LEDs, bubbles, the works...

Although, depending on what kind of movement my HVAC pump can provide.... It may end up frying my fish overnight.

My soon-to-be Beast of a PC will put out some heat. And of course, having water near my PC makes me nervous.


----------

